# Trainers opinions please



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

So my temporary foster (not a poodle) likes to rush doors to try & get out. So no opening of exterior doors unless hands on dog or the leash. I am teaching her to wait at the door. She is deaf so I'm having a hard time with redirecting her. Normally I would use my voice or a kissie sound for attention when she breaks the sit & tries to rush the door. Food from the hand doesn't work because it's not a great motivator for her nor are toys. However she craves touch. I have been using petting & smiles as a reward for good things which is going great but I feel like redirecting by touch may be inadvertently reinforcing unwanted behavior. I'm thinking maybe a dowel rod to touch & redirect with hands as the reward for good response? I'm having issues teaching her to look at me or a hand touch as well. That is of course if a stick in someone's hand is not scary for her when I introduce it. In the event this doesn't work does anyone else have any ideas? 

This is day 3 with her & as she is getting comfortable I'm noticing more behavior from her that could be dangerous should she get away from someone. I'm only supposed to have her through Saturday but I'd like to give her a good start in her new life.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a challenge, isn't it? If a dowel scares her what about using the extra length of the leash in front of her chest? I will think on this some more during the morning and post again if I have any other ideas. Good luck with that.


----------



## kglad (May 10, 2014)

I met a deaf dog a few years ago who was learning hand commands and the foster "dad" used a keychain light as clicker substitute.

Might work for your foster.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I would teach her to make eye contact with you using a flash light. First sit down with her in front of you and teach her in the conventional way...by putting in your hand a treat and holding it out to the side. As she sniffs and mauls trying to get the (high value) treat (and when she's hungry if she's not that motivated by food) wait ... wait ... wait ...until she looks at you. Then immediately furnish the treat. Then start applying this in different locations and contexts around the house. Once she's onto it, start using a quick flash of the light as your cue to look at you. Do it simultaneously at first as she looks up at your face. Then later, use as an elicitor.

Next go to a door, not the door to the outside, but an interior door. Stand there and have her sit/stay, but only for a second, flash your light and when she makes eye contact, open the door for her. _That_ is the reward...getting to go through the door. If inside is not much motivation for her, use something else she'll love. Later when you apply this to an outside door, she'll be rewarded by getting to go outside. Gradually increase the duration where she has to stay.

Now, you'll need a release cue to get in there quickly before she is apt to break the stay. Dogs break stays, not because they're stubborn, but because they're being asked to do something they're not yet ready for so getting the release cue in there soon will set her up for success because it's easy to stay for one second, then two, then three etc. So, do something for a release cue. You can touch her neck for example and that will be the signal she can get up and go through the door and you can coax her through. Do this at different doors in the house.

Then go for the outside door, but use a leash just in case. You can close the door quickly if she fails to wait for her release cue. But be careful she doesn't run into it. Getting hurt can make her afraid to go through doors at all. Repeat until she gets the idea that staying and waiting for her release cue is what makes her able to go outside and have a fun time. Rushing ahead must not work. 

Now, you only have until Sat unless this becomes a foster fail. But you can get started on it and whoever gets the dog if you don't keep her can continue. She should, as all dogs should learn to wait at the door until given permission to go outside.

So you're teaching a couple things here...First, attention on you...eye contact because without it, you can't give her instructions and she's not connected with you. Second, she's learning to wait for your "ok" (touch on her neck perhaps) to go outside.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

So....is this a foster fail or did she have to leave you yesterday? I would love to learn how she is doing, if she's learning a few things yet, if she went to a new family etc. It's an interesting situation for sure. Good luck.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sure if your little Aussie moved on or not, but with deaf dogs a vibrating collar is perfect for getting their attention (not shock/or static, just the shaking). Essentially you substitute the vibrate for a verbal "watch me"... and then proceed on with your training. It is very effective and can be a lifesaver for deaf dogs.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> So....is this a foster fail or did she have to leave you yesterday? I would love to learn how she is doing, if she's learning a few things yet, if she went to a new family etc. It's an interesting situation for sure. Good luck.


She was not a foster fail. Unfortunately I cannot afford another dog due to our current financial situation. Also she had disturbed the balance in our household & my female shepherd was quite upset & acting out. I really don't think having another mature female around is ever going to be possible with her. While I think training would improve her behavior I would never trust her 100%. 

She is currently with a young lady as a foster. This girl has fostered deaf & special needs dogs before. I let her know about this one's quirks & the training I had started. The rescue is very good at finding homes for these babies & I hope she will have permanent placement soon.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh I totally think you made the only correct decision for your other dog. That just wouldn't work. And I bet she'll find a great home. It sounds like it's a terrific rescue organization. I'm glad she's with someone nice now. It was a good thing you did for her for the week, helping out. I can really understand how getting in over your head in more ways than one just wouldn't serve anyone, human or animal any good. Kudos for helping this special dog out like you did. Hope to hear where she winds up if you ever find out. I do think about these dogs that find themselves sort of lost on an island and what ever becomes of them. Thank goodness for good rescue people.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

poolann, Lily wouldn't tolerate having another bitch in the house either! The dogs you already have are the ones whose needs have to come first, for sure.


----------

